# We buy lionfish!



## Captain Ty (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

I run a dive boat and often target lionfish. I sell all my lionfish to [email protected]. 

She buys 7 days a week, no limit on pounds, no size limit. 

If you're looking to sell your lionfish, contact her today. 

Ty


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

What are they going for now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome, I have heard the are tasty..


----------



## Captain Ty (Aug 8, 2016)

She is a wholesaler. She has trucks that pick up and deliver all over the state. Some buyers only take larger fish, require them to be gutted or despined, or worse yet, tell you they don't need any fish right now after you spent all day on the water harvesting. 

What I like about Rebecca is she will take any size fish and pays consistently $4 a pound across the board. 

Just dump your fish in her cooler and she will have them weighed and get you paid. 

She can take in thousands of pounds a week no problem.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Clarification, don't you need your Florida SPL to sell to her?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

pffITsux said:


> yes, you do need the SPL....


 If the state had any brains, they'd make an exception for lionfish. :whistling:


----------



## Captain Ty (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah, you do need an spl. It would be great if they made an exception, but in the meantime it's only $50 a year. Only takes about 7 or 8 lionfish to cover it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely a good thing fer the folks that harvest these critters!!!


----------



## DMcBride (Oct 23, 2013)

Question on SPL. Do you just need an individual SPL for $50 or do you also have to be fishing on a commercially registered vessel?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

DMcBride said:


> Question on SPL. Do you just need an individual SPL for $50 or do you also have to be fishing on a commercially registered vessel?


Look here:

http://myfwc.com/license/saltwater/commercial-fishing/#spl


----------



## DMcBride (Oct 23, 2013)

I did. Based on the below I would say you also need to be on a commercially register vessel. My next question then is how much does it cost to change your vessel's registration to commercial? Sounds like it wouldn't be worth the hassle for the recreational diver to sell lionfish but maybe I am misunderstanding the regs. 

"The Individual SPL will cover the individual listed on the card for commercial fishing on any commercially registered vessel,"


----------



## Captain Ty (Aug 8, 2016)

Just an individual spl is all you need. For $50.


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

The other thing to consider is that your insurance will probably change in regards to the commercial registration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterParker (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info Ty! 

My experiences as a SPL Holder boarded numerous times are as follows: 
FWC is happy you are killing them, checks your coolers & license then thanks you. 
Coast guard checks your boat & safety gear. 

Nobody is trying to stop divers from cleaning the lionfish off our reefs. Government, private fishing charter capts, & recreational anglers alike all encourage it.


----------



## Dime_82 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bigdady said:


> Welcome, I have heard the are tasty..


They are delicious. Possibly my new favorite fish to eat


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> If the state had any brains, they'd make an exception for lionfish. :whistling:


The sense is in the accountability of the catch nothing else no RS is needed just the license for $50. The buyer is responsible for making a trip ticket out for reporting. Also the $50 license is your recreational license also. Makes good sense to me. Plus sell 5000$ worth and earn the RS endorsement. :thumbup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ya'll keep on cleaning those bastards up! With I was a diver, would love to help. And they are delicious. Had some at Flora Bama Yacht Club and man, tasty!


----------

